# SRAM S80 700C FR Clincher (Black with Red Decals, 80mm



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Hey All, how are these wheels in comparison to the 2012 Mavic Carbone SLR's? The fact for 500 less I can get an 80mm as opposed to only 53mm carbones?


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

What is your reasoning here? "80mm > 53mm so it must be better"?

What exactly are you trying to accomplish with aero wheels? Impressing others and thinking you look cool at the cost of performance and handling? Like I said in the other thread you started, just wait until you ride in a crosswind with your 80mm wheels and see how you like it. Or start climbing up a hill.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Propofol said:


> What is your reasoning here? "80mm > 53mm so it must be better"?
> 
> What exactly are you trying to do with aero wheels? Is impressing others with your huge profile wheels more important than performance and handling?


See, I am pretty shallow when it comes to stuff like this. But when I checked on their website, I am not sure it will work with my Shimano 105 group. I have a 2011 Canondale Synapse 5 aluminum frame. Will this work on shimano components?


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

jwk said:


> See, I am pretty shallow when it comes to stuff like this. But when I checked on their website, I am not sure it will work with my Shimano 105 group. I have a 2011 Canondale Synapse 5 aluminum frame. Will this work on shimano components?


Who cares, as long as it looks good. Whatever. You are hopeless.

At this point I totally regret getting into a discussion with you. I should have been smarter and just laughed at you and your posts like others here have done.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Propofol said:


> Who cares, as long as it looks good. Whatever. You are hopeless.
> 
> At this point I totally regret getting into a discussion with you. I should have been smarter and just laughed at you and your posts like others here have done.



DAAAAAAMN!

Tell him how you really feel Profol!


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Well, hell...did you read the other thread he started? Trying to reason with him is the most frustrating and useless experience ever.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...osmic-carbone-sl-steel-spoke-rust-271702.html


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Propofol and jwk. This forum has an "ignore" function. I suggest you two use it.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

These threads are getting painful to read.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

I just ordered a pair of SRAM S80's for both front and back. I am wondering if I should have ordered the S60 in front and S80 in rear or am I better off leaving both 80;s


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

jwk said:


> I just ordered a pair of SRAM S80's for both front and back...


So you ordered 4 wheels? 

:aureola:


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

RJP Diver said:


> So you ordered 4 wheels?
> 
> :aureola:


lol...but am wondering if I should have chosen the 60's just for the front and keep the rear 80's but figured if I am going to go areo, might as well do it right as I dont care about accelerating up to speed. However have heard for smaller riders the 80's may not be a good choice unless you got massive legs.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Well, I just ordered a set of SRAM S80 and it was a tough decision but finally pulled the trigger


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Wait until you ride in a crosswind. Make sure you come back and post about your crash.


----------



## Elpimpo (Jan 16, 2012)

Propofol said:


> Wait until you ride in a crosswind. Make sure you come back and post about your crash.


You're SO wrong.:frown2:


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

Hope the OP doesn't live where it's hilly, and he can push 25mph everywhere he rides. It seems weight, inertia, and aerodynamics are a bit over his head...


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

MMinSC said:


> Hope the OP doesn't live where it's hilly, and he can push 25mph everywhere he rides. It seems weight, inertia, and aerodynamics are a bit over his head...


pretty flat where I live and when it is windy, will just use my elites


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

MMinSC said:


> Hope the OP doesn't live where it's hilly, and he can push 25mph everywhere he rides. It seems weight, inertia, and aerodynamics are a bit over his head...


Meh, none of that matters to him, as long as his wheels looks cool. Looks over functionality FTL.

I see guys like the OP all the time where I live and ride. They're riding full disc wheels, fancy TT and modded track bikes with aerobars, and even full aero teardrop helmets - on the beach. They don't realize that they look like complete tools riding stuff like that at 11mph. It's the same riceboy mentality that some people have when they modify their crapbox Honda Civics by bolting on heavy and useless body kits and spoilers to make their cars look fast when in reality they're not.


----------



## MMinSC (Nov 19, 2011)

jwk said:


> pretty flat where I live and when it is windy, will just use my elites


Sure, but can you ride at over 25 ALL the time? If you're tooling around @ 17, the wheels are a hindrance, not a help...


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Propofol said:


> Meh, none of that matters to him, as long as his wheels looks cool. Looks over functionality FTL.
> 
> I see guys like the OP all the time where I live and ride. They're riding full disc wheels, fancy TT and modded track bikes with aerobars, and even full aero teardrop helmets - on the beach. They don't realize that they look like complete tools riding stuff like that at 11mph. It's the same riceboy mentality that some people have when they modify their crapbox Honda Civics by bolting on heavy and useless body kits and spoilers to make their cars looks fast when in reality they're not.


Propofol, seems like you are a bit jealous and not to mention racist. I wouldn't be so racist to Asians because to be quite frank, they are outpacing white americans in all colleges and kicking their butts at all levels, science and math, engineering to boot. Although I am Korean/american, I was born and raised here so I am just like the rest of the fat and lazy americans but anyway it is too bad forums are mostly filled with so much negative and hateful people. I came here with a question and regardless of my reasons for making my purchase, it does not make it right to bash people like me who buy things for looks. My primary sport is running marathons and I could just as easily laugh at runners who place too much emphasis on how a running shoe will make them look than what it can do. If I can run a faster marathon, I will wear pink ones if that will get me to the line quicker.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

jwk said:


> Propofol, seems like you are a bit jealous and not to mention racist. I wouldn't be so racist to Asians because to be quite frank, they are outpacing white americans in all colleges and kicking their butts at all levels, science and math, engineering to boot. Although I am Korean/american, I was born and raised here so I am just like the rest of the fat and lazy americans but anyway it is too bad forums are mostly filled with so much negative and hateful people. I came here with a question and regardless of my reasons for making my purchase, it does not make it right to bash people like me who buy things for looks. My primary sport is running marathons and I could just as easily laugh at runners who place too much emphasis on how a running shoe will make them look than what it can do. If I can run a faster marathon, I will wear pink ones if that will get me to the line quicker.


No, not jealous at all. What would I be jealous of? I've got a great career, I make decent money, I can pretty much buy anything I want, and I don't drive a POS Honda Civic with a park bench wing bolted on it. If you'd like proof I'd be happy to provide it.

As for racism, what did I say that was so racist? I'm Asian myself. "Riceboy" is not a pejorative/racist term.

When you're backed into a corner, you tend to ignore the points that people bring up and complain about being victimized. You're a joke. I couldn't care less what wheels you buy and ride, but that doesn't mean I can't call you out for being a poser.



> Sure, but can you ride at over 25 ALL the time? If you're tooling around @ 17, the wheels are a hindrance, not a help...


Obviously that doesn't matter to him. The purpose of bike wheels are for looks, not for performance.

OP, I'm not sure you understand that 80mm profile wheels are primarily for time trial/triathlon/track racing use and are pretty much useless for about 99% of the bike riding population. You've already said you're a novice/recreational rider which makes these even more inappropriate for you. 80mm is HUGE and will cause more problems for you than solve them. You wanted advice on whether you made a good choice or not, so here it is - you made a poor choice. It's your money to waste but for someone who places so much emphasis on money and the cost of things, you sure are spending a fair chunk of change on something that will not really give you much benefit.

You mentioned that you'll wear pink if it'll make you run faster. Well, so would a lot of people. The difference here is that when you wear pink while running, you may look ridiculous but you're performing better. With these wheels, you're looking ridiculous without any improvement in performance. That's why people here are telling you you're not making much sense. In all honesty, you should have spent a lot more time educating yourself about bike wheels instead of spending money frivolously on wheels that won't work well for you. Why do you come here asking for advice when your mind is already made up and you absolutely refuse to accept or listen to any advice that's given to you?


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

Hey..... he's finally using the right term, and not calling them "Ksyariums" They must be a brand new model of wheels that look very nice, don't have steel spokes, and are a great buy. I'm afraid of riding anything deeper than 50mm, 80 would send me sailing like a kite. Hey JWK, I know you keep on saying you run, and will wear something pink if it makes you run faster in marathons. I would presume that you run marathons? Just out of curiosity what kind of times do you lay down for those. 

Hope you like your wheels


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

reality_V2 said:


> Hey..... he's finally using the right term, and not calling them "Ksyariums" They must be a brand new model of wheels that look very nice, don't have steel spokes, and are a great buy. I'm afraid of riding anything deeper than 50mm, 80 would send me sailing like a kite. Hey JWK, I know you keep on saying you run, and will wear something pink if it makes you run faster in marathons. I would presume that you run marathons? Just out of curiosity what kind of times do you lay down for those.
> 
> Hope you like your wheels


Well in my quest to break 3:00 hours, I have been trying to get my weight down to 132 lbs. I am 5'10" tall. I am presently 145 lbs but gave up trying to lose anymore weight as I have pretty much reached my max I did dip to 140 lbs but lost muscle and actually got slower and less endurance. My best time because I bonked last marathon at which after mile 21 I was walking the rest of the way was 3:14 but still not bad considering I am old. I think this year I may finally make a break through as I worked on building my leg muscles


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Propofol said:


> No, not jealous at all. What would I be jealous of? I've got a great career, I make decent money, I can pretty much buy anything I want, and I don't drive a POS Honda Civic with a park bench wing bolted on it. If you'd like proof I'd be happy to provide it.
> 
> As for racism, what did I say that was so racist? I'm Asian myself. "Riceboy" is not a pejorative/racist term.
> 
> ...


Propofol, either way it seems you lack tolerance for others and in doing so you make yourself a bigot. an educated person would not attack or make fun of another person for buying things. While I agree I don't need these kinds of wheels, I just like the way they look and considering they are only 250 grams heavier than the 60's, I doubt it will prevent me from peddling them.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

jwk said:


> Propofol, either way it seems you lack tolerance for others and in doing so you make yourself a bigot. an educated person would not attack or make fun of another person for buying things. While I agree I don't need these kinds of wheels, I just like the way they look and considering they are only 250 grams heavier than the 60's, I doubt it will prevent me from peddling them.


No, I simply lack tolerance for stupidity. That doesn't make me a bigot and if you persist on calling me a racist or bigot I promise you WILL regret it.

Nobody is saying you won't be able to pedal on these wheels. What we are saying is that you won't be able pedal as efficiently as you could with other wheels, and your handling will suffer too. Don't expect everyone to agree with your purchase decisions. If you came here expecting everyone to jerk you off and support your decision to buy wheels that don't fit your riding pattern, you're deluded. There's more to consider than looks when buying bike wheels.

If you want to buy racing slick tires for your car because the look cool go ahead, but don't be surprised when you start hydroplaning and crash.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Propofol said:


> No, I simply lack tolerance for stupidity. That doesn't make me a bigot and if you persist on calling me a racist or bigot I promise you WILL regret it.
> 
> Nobody is saying you won't be able to pedal on these wheels. What we are saying is that you won't be able pedal as efficiently as you could with other wheels, and your handling will suffer too. Don't expect everyone to agree with your purchase decisions. If you came here expecting everyone to jerk you off and support your decision to buy wheels that don't fit your riding pattern, you're deluded. There's more to consider than looks when buying bike wheels.
> 
> If you want to buy racing slick tires for your car because the look cool go ahead, but don't be surprised when you start hydroplaning and crash.


 It's a waste of time arguing with you buddy..you need to grow up


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

jwk said:


> It's a waste of time arguing with you buddy..you need to grow up


As do you. Looks like all you want is for people to pat your back and tell you what a great decision you made. Nobody's stroking your ego so you're getting upset and calling people who disagree with you racists.

Would you buy running shoes 2 sizes too small just because they look cool to you? Didn't think so. You are correct in saying you have the right to buy whatever you want for any reason, but if you're going to post about your questionable purchasing decisions on a public forum, people have the right to tell you they think you're stupid.


----------



## antihero77 (Jul 26, 2011)

wow 132lbs and you bought s80's.


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

Ive caught some crosswinds on my 30mm wheels, and I have a *lot* of weight on you. You're going to be blown 10 feet sideways off the road on those things!


----------



## nightfend (Mar 15, 2009)

I think the 80mm wheels look pretty hot on a race bike. Deep carbon wheels don't push you around as bad as you might think. Just don't ride them in 30mph wind and you'll be fine.

Speaking of climbing. Heavier wheels (1800 grams) are not really that much worse than lighter wheels for climbing. As long as you keep a steady pace and don't do a lot of changes in momentum, they are fine.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

On a race bike, sure. If he's a racer, sure. Except, he's not.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

TomH said:


> Ive caught some crosswinds on my 30mm wheels, and I have a *lot* of weight on you. You're going to be blown 10 feet sideways off the road on those things!


I am 145 lbs so think I will be fine


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

nightfend said:


> I think the 80mm wheels look pretty hot on a race bike. Deep carbon wheels don't push you around as bad as you might think. Just don't ride them in 30mph wind and you'll be fine.
> 
> Speaking of climbing. Heavier wheels (1800 grams) are not really that much worse than lighter wheels for climbing. As long as you keep a steady pace and don't do a lot of changes in momentum, they are fine.


I think there is a lot of misconceptions about 80 dish wheels but I also have a 2008 CBR1000RR liter bike and people thought I was too light to be riding hard. Well many of your GP racers are my weight of 145 lbs.


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

jwk said:


> I think there is a lot of misconceptions about 80 dish wheels but I also have a 2008 CBR1000RR liter bike and people thought I was too light to be riding hard. Well many of your GP racers are my weight of 145 lbs.


It's not that there's misconceptions about 80mill dish wheels, it's that they're like 2100 grams (or thereabouts) according to SRAM's site. Lets say your pair magically comes in at like 1950 or something like that. There is definitely a huge difference between a set of 1400g wheels and a set of 2000g wheels. I don't care how much of a billy goat you are, there is a difference. None of that however negates the fact that the S80's are a GIANT sail.


----------



## MojoHamuki (Feb 20, 2009)

gotta love people who post their opinions on something that never even used as if they are an expert on the subject 

Gotta also love the people who feel the need to make posts like this pointing it out


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

reality_V2 said:


> It's not that there's misconceptions about 80mill dish wheels, it's that they're like 2100 grams (or thereabouts) according to SRAM's site. Lets say your pair magically comes in at like 1950 or something like that. There is definitely a huge difference between a set of 1400g wheels and a set of 2000g wheels. I don't care how much of a billy goat you are, there is a difference. None of that however negates the fact that the S80's are a GIANT sail.


I think I will be fine. I can handle at 430 lbs liter bike and do wheelies for blocks. I just won't ride no handed. I love the wheels, love the way they look and that's all that matters to me.


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

jwk said:


> I think I will be fine. I can handle at 430 lbs liter bike and do wheelies for blocks. I just won't ride no handed. I love the wheels, love the way they look and that's all that matters to me.


I don't even know what that means, a 430 lbs liter bike, as for wheelies, that has almost nothing to do with handling crosswinds sure. 

As for looks is all that matters  I'm not even going to touch that one


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

reality_V2 said:


> I don't even know what that means, a 430 lbs liter bike, as for wheelies, that has almost nothing to do with handling crosswinds sure.
> 
> As for looks is all that matters  I'm not even going to touch that one


There are a lot of riders who will make it seem like a liter bike is only for most advance riders. True in many cases but not all. I can ride the 80;s just fine. a liter bike outweighs a bicycle by several hundred lbs so regardless if they are 60 or 80 size I will be fine in spite of me never riding them before.


----------



## reality_V2 (Jul 20, 2010)

jwk said:


> There are a lot of riders who will make it seem like a liter bike is only for most advance riders. True in many cases but not all. I can ride the 80;s just fine. a liter bike outweighs a bicycle by several hundred lbs so regardless if they are 60 or 80 size I will be fine in spite of me never riding them before.


I feel like I have taken the role of Profopol tonight with you 

....... Uhhhhhh I'm going to assume you're talking about actual motorbikes (correct me if I'm wrong). Therein lies your difference, the motorbike has several hundred pounds more to prevent you from being blown sideways. If your bike is around 300 pounds you have 17 times more force being applied downwards due to gravity. I think your last comment is brilliant however though, the fact that you haven't ridden them, you will still be fine.  However I really hope for your sake you'll be fine, I don't want to wish ill on anyone, as ill informed as they are.

On a side note, were you talking about doing wheels on your road bike or motorbike.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

reality_V2 said:


> I feel like I have taken the role of Profopol tonight with you
> 
> ....... Uhhhhhh I'm going to assume you're talking about actual motorbikes (correct me if I'm wrong). Therein lies your difference, the motorbike has several hundred pounds more to prevent you from being blown sideways. If your bike is around 300 pounds you have 17 times more force being applied downwards due to gravity. I think your last comment is brilliant however though, the fact that you haven't ridden them, you will still be fine.  However I really hope for your sake you'll be fine, I don't want to wish ill on anyone, as ill informed as they are.
> 
> On a side note, were you talking about doing wheels on your road bike or motorbike.


My CBR1000 Honda I was talking about. Could not do a wheelie on a bicycle. Tried and failed. The liter bike however, has other hazards to inexperienced riders. One is liter bikes have so much power, a lot of kids can't handle it and end up crashing or killing themselves. 600cc bikes are very fogiving, not 1000 liter bikes but in the right hands a liter bike can be ridden civily


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

There is no such thing as a "1000 liter bike", idiot.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Propofol said:


> There is no such thing as a "1000 liter bike", idiot.


Propfsol you are clearly stupid an ingornent. Try googleing it and you will get lots of hits. obviously you are jealous boy


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

jwk said:


> Propfsol you are clearly stupid an ingornent. Try googleing it and you will get lots of hits. obviously you are jealous boy


What, you think that everyone who thinks you're ignorant is jealous of you? Grow a brain, genius. Do you know how much volume 1000 liters is?

1000 liters = 1 million cc. Show me a 1 million cc bike. Oops! You can't! Yeah, I'm really jealous of a nonexistent bike. Moron.



> 600cc bikes are very fogiving, not 1000 liter bikes


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Propofol said:


> What, you think that everyone who thinks you're ignorant is jealous of you? Grow a brain, genius. Do you know how much volume 1000 liters is?
> 
> 1000 liters = 1 million cc. Show me a 1 million cc bike. Oops! You can't! Yeah, I'm really jealous of a nonexistent bike. Moron.


yer mother is a moron and you are absolutely a dingbat. Go to any motorcycle dealer and tell them you want a liter bike and they will know for sure. anyway I don't have anything else to say and I am signing off on this forum YOu are obviously a dumbash


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

LOL at "dumbash". 

I'll make sure to ask for a "1000 liter bike". With "Kysarium" wheels.


----------



## procman (Feb 9, 2008)

Wow this thread is so entertaining I've cracked open a beer (Kronenbourg 1664)
Keep it up, I've had a rough afternoon shift and need another beer.


----------



## Propofol (Jul 5, 2005)

Unfortunately I think he's done...he's been shamed into oblivion.


----------



## jwk (Jun 17, 2011)

Propofol said:


> Unfortunately I think he's done...he's been shamed into oblivion.


Yeah I am done doing your ugly mother. Obviously pretty jealous dude and probably a 13 year old kid on this forum


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

*Moderators Note*

Seeing you both ignored the prior Moderator instructions, let me make it clearer for you. You both get a week off and this is your final warning.


----------

